# TRN for drivers license



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi all,

Has anyone tried to get a drivers or reg. a car in SA? How long does the TRN take to come out? It says up to six weeks on websites from 2010-12. I hope it has improved!!! I need a license in like 3 weeks (I can drive). 

I am in Pretoria thinking of going to the Centurion office because there might be less people therefore faster turn around.


----------



## mjh (Oct 24, 2016)

It took about 4 weeks for my TRN to be processed.

I didn't use it to apply for a driving license so far. Can't you just use your home nation driving license?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

You can use a home country license as long as it:

- Is a plastic photocard type

- Printed in English


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

you only need a TRN if you want to drive an SA registered car using a foreign license, randburg licensing did it in two days a few years ago, its in a different section of the building so you avoid the queues for licenses , renewals etc.. rather try there


----------



## tejedor (Dec 10, 2014)

I recently applied for and received my TRN in about three hours in Polokwane. The DLTC in Alldays and Dendron couldn't do it as the process had been revoked from them. We were going to Polokwane anyway and went to apply there. I was expecting a multi-week wait and was pleasantly surprised when it was issued within three hours.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I got mine on the same day, while I waited, at Midrand. But that was years ago. But they also wanted proof of residence showing you leave around midrand.


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

Last time i went to apply with a friend, we were told to come with his Passport, Valid Visa and Proof of Address. On getting there the next day, the lady we met said they no longer issue out TRN unless you're buying a car due to the many fraud in it.

I had mine done same day years old. I applied with a Valid passport and Permit ( has it was called then  ) and that was in Durban area.


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------

